# اخر انتاجنا cnc router 2x4



## محمد -الهوارى (17 يناير 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKOkccmOARg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## محمد -الهوارى (19 يناير 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jF5gsEdRCxI&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


حفر علي الخشب


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (19 يناير 2012)

ماشاء الله شغل رائع كم هي عزم المواتير لديك؟


----------



## محمد -الهوارى (19 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم المواتير 1600 oz


----------



## حسن-12 (19 يناير 2012)

ماشاء الله


----------



## eng1_romy (21 يناير 2012)

كم تكلفة الماكينة وهل تقوم بانتاجها وبيعها للغير ام ماذا


----------



## محمد -الهوارى (22 يناير 2012)

eng1_romy قال:


> كم تكلفة الماكينة وهل تقوم بانتاجها وبيعها للغير ام ماذا


نعم نقوم بانتاجها وبيعها للغيروالسعر حسب المواصفات


----------



## eng1_romy (22 يناير 2012)

محمد -الهوارى قال:


> نعم نقوم بانتاجها وبيعها للغيروالسعر حسب المواصفات



انا اريد ماكينة للعمل على الاخشاب مساحتها تقريبا 100سم فى 200سم
كم تبلغ تكلفتها لو امكن رساله على الخاص


----------



## khdroj (24 يناير 2012)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
عندي سوال اخي محمد 
بالنسبة للفيديو الاخر حفر لا اله الا الله كيف يمكنني كتابتها على الارت كام وتصديرها على الماك 3 سوالي عن الفينش وحركات التشطيب هل يتم التعامل معها على انها ثلاثية الابعاد ؟
ولك خالص الشكر


----------



## محمد -الهوارى (27 يناير 2012)

دي صوره مش كتابه بالنسبه للارت كام و يتم حفرها بال vbit


----------



## الدمياطى22 (3 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اريد تصنيع ماكينة تقوم بالحفر على الحشب ومساحة الخشب تقريبا 180فى 150
ما هو السعر رجاء الرد على الخاص


----------



## م احمد الدمرداش (8 فبراير 2012)

اخى العزيز اريد ماكينة خفر على الخشب مساحتها 130 * 250 ممكن اعرف التكلفة واحتاج اصغر ماكينة حفر على الخشب ممكن اعرف ابعادها وتكلفتها لو تكرمت


----------



## mxemmtxmop (8 مارس 2012)

The Guardian says the US has already lost the ability to persuade Israel of anything - meaning all its efforts to dissuade Netanyahu from an attack are just hot air.,lunettes raybanThe Daily Beast is looking at why Mitt Romney is doing so badly in his home state of Michigan - and The Washington Post says the Republican race is turning into an argument more about theology than politics. Elena Casas Montanez Presenter 02/03/2012 - IN THE PAPERS NATIONAL Le Figaro reporter safe and sound in Lebanon In today's French papers - Le Figaro celebrates the safe extraction of its correspondent Edith Bouvier from Homs,Lunettes de Soleil Prada, and has the election campaign degenerated into personal insults? 01/03/2012 - IN THE WORLD PAPERS 'Don't worry - North Korea's nuclear programme will soon be back' In today's round-up of the international press: can we read much into North Korea's announcement it will halt its nuclear drive? Also,burberry soldes, what's at stake in Iran's election, and the fall of James Murdoch. (1) comment 01/03/2012 - IN THE FRENCH PAPERS Teachers don't work hard enough,Lunettes De Soleil Ray Ban, says Sarkozy Teachers are front page news today,Lunettes De Soleil, as both main candidates appeal to the teacher vote - or,burberry, in Sarkozy's case,burberry soldes, the votes of parents who think their children's teachers don't work hard enough. 29/02/2012 - IN THE WORLD PAPERS How Paul Conroy was pulled out of Syria In today's pick of the international press,ray ban, we look at just how British photographer Paul Conroy was extracted from Syria,louboutin pas cher, why Mitt Romney can't do better in his own home state,burberry, and if the rich are meaner than the rest of us. 29/02/2012 - IN THE FRENCH PAPERS 'The Fouquet's tax' Tax is on all today's front pages - as François Hollande announces a plan to tax millionaires 75%. It certainly divides the left from the right - depending on whether you think it's a step in the right direction,louboutin, or class war. 123456789…next ›last » Print Comment Send this pageCorriere della Sera talks about the mole inside the Vatican - and if money laundering is really going on inside the Holy See - while The Guardian reports on Mario Monti's tax evasion crackdown.相关的主题文章： Mr. Odinga echoed these appeals. he says the outlook is uncertain This is sick


----------

